# What does my horses brand mean



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Clydesdales said:


> G'day
> I was looking at my horses brand and he had the numbers 3 3 on top and 7 on the bottom, what do they mean?
> When I brought him I was told that he was 13 which was three years ago.
> 
> ...


 hope this works


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Its not the clearest shot but I hope it will do


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

He was the 33rd foal of 2007 for his particular breeder, possibly.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

The man we got him from in 2010 said he was 13.
and when the vet did his teeth she thought he was older than he was


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep he would be the 33rd foal born for a year ending in 7 so could be 1997 which would match his age.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Clydesdales said:


> The man we got him from in 2010 said he was 13.


So sorry, I miss that and you clearly stated it. 

He's 16 now? 1997 then.

The year brand doesn't have to very specific since age can be determined otherwise. A 6 year old's teeth is obviously not a 16 year olds teeth, etc.

CCBella - Thank you. I'm not on top of my game this early! lol


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone makes sense now


----------

